
Facebook, Twitter lawyers to testify in Congress on Russia meddling - tareqak
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-trump-russia-facebook/facebook-twitter-lawyers-to-testify-in-congress-on-russia-meddling-idUSKBN1CO23R
======
tareqak
Techmeme summary: _Dustin Volz / Reuters: Facebook says its general counsel,
Colin Stretch, will testify before House Intelligence Committee inquiry into
Russian meddling on November 1_

>> Quote from the article

An executive from Alphabet Inc’s Google unit also is expected to appear at
public hearings before the House and Senate intelligence committees, but the
company has not yet said who will testify. A Google spokeswoman said on
Thursday there was no update from the company.

General counsel Colin Stretch will be the Facebook representative to take
testify before both committees, company spokesman Andy Stone said. The
company’s high-profile Chief Executive Officer Mark Zuckerberg and Chief
Operating Officer Sheryl Sandberg will not appear.

A Twitter spokeswoman said acting general counsel, Sean Edgett, will represent
the microblogging site before the panels.

>> End of quote

------
jkolyer
The meddling done by Obama and Hillary? That's the only meddling with Russia.

Everything else is deliberate hoax to trick the sheeple who blindly accept
without question the establishment.

